# Vomiting kibble



## LovingCoco (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this ap so I'm not entirely sure how to utilise it so I'll start by telling how I found it. I was researching (with no luck) why my golden could be vomiting her kibble. 

She's a 3 year old adorable golden retriever who admittedly is spoilt rotten. We've tried various types if kibble throughout the past 3 years but she never took to any. She recently began to occasionally vomit her kibble at night or in the morning so we started feeding her kibble mixed with canned fish, which she gobbled! She was still vomiting occasionally and we took her to the vets twice but both times they said it was just something she picked up and have her medicine. I don't agree that this is why. She's a house dog except when she stays in our back garden while we're at work - no other dogs can get in so she's no going far to pick up anything....she's walked everyday but again it's with us so we would see if she was at anything she shouldn't be. 

Eventually we took away the kibble entirely and fed her only sardines and she hadn't gotten sick in weeks but I'm running out of ideas to mix with the sardines to bulk up her meal! We feed her a can of sardines in oil everyday with bread or rice or pasta. In the evening she gets the basics of what we eat so if I'm making curry ill cook up extra chicken and rice for her. If its meat, veg and potatoes for us I'll give her the bland version of that etc. 

Am I feeding her healthy food? The vet refuses to commit to an answer as to what's best...but he always tells us she's a very healthy dog and a perfect weight so we're not worried about that. My husband surfs so on top of being walked everyday she's frequently off lead on the beach getting lots of runs!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like she's living the good life. Dogs love fish! Plus she gets to go off leash to the beach.

How often are you feeding her? If its only once a day, sometimes breaking it into 2 times per day helps with vomitting. 

I'm not a vet, but I think the sardines, oil and rice/pasta sounds great for her. I think my dogs would live on fish alone if they could. But do the sardines get a bit expensive?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. It is often tough to find the right food for your dog. Hopefully some of our members who share your food troubles will chime in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LovingCoco said:


> Hi, I'm new to this ap so I'm not entirely sure how to utilise it so I'll start by telling how I found it. I was researching (with no luck) why my golden could be vomiting her kibble.
> 
> She's a 3 year old adorable golden retriever who admittedly is spoilt rotten. We've tried various types if kibble throughout the past 3 years but she never took to any. She recently began to occasionally vomit her kibble at night or in the morning so we started feeding her kibble mixed with canned fish, which she gobbled! She was still vomiting occasionally and we took her to the vets twice but both times they said it was just something she picked up and have her medicine. I don't agree that this is why. She's a house dog except when she stays in our back garden while we're at work - no other dogs can get in so she's no going far to pick up anything....she's walked everyday but again it's with us so we would see if she was at anything she shouldn't be.
> 
> ...


My first thought is that this vet is not taking your seriously and doesn't seemed concerned for your dog, Find a New Vet.

I don't have any suggestions for the vomitting. You probably can do an internet search and find a recipe for nutritious home cooked food, and I'm sure fish is good for her.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This does not sound like a balances diet to me. If you are going to continue to home cook I would do research and find an expert to make sure it is balanced.

You say she gobbles the kibble why not try hand feeding her or using bowls or a king targeted at slowing her down? You could try wetting the kibble with just plain water, too.

Welcome to the Group


----------



## LovingCoco (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. No the sardines aren't all that expensive as they are canned so 64c per can (thats euro cents not American). As for home cooking as someone pointed out, I haven't committed to any kind of cooking and to be very honest I can't provide a meal for Coco that's going to take a lot I preparation or a lot of expense as I work full time and don't earn a lot of money. I have researched online but there is so much differing opinions that it's very difficult to tell what's best. I've tried wettin her kibble etc but I really think its the kibble making her I'll as it's just too much if a coincidence. I'm taking her to the vet again this weekend so hopefully I'll have an answer but I'm still at a loss as to what to feed her.

A few of ye said the sardines were fine for her and as I mentioned she loves them so much she just gobbles them down so fast compared to anything else! My worry is that some forums say there is too much sodium in canned fish....also what to mix it with...rice isn't always ideal as firstly its expensive and secondly it's time consuming in the morning while rushing to work which is why she only gets it if I've made extra for her from dinner the night before.....


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Is there a fish market nearby that you can get heads and skins from? It might be a cheaper and less salty alternative to the canned sardines. The brains are very high in protein and is generally the first thing dogs and bears eat. It's pretty disgusting to watch them rip apart a head, but they find real joy in it. They love skins too and generally humans don't eat those items.
It might also be the lack of oil in her kibble is giving her troubles. Is there a liquid fish oil available that you can pour on her food? It can really calm there stomachs.
Here in Alaska many dogs live on a straight fish only diet. Wolves also eat tremendous amounts when the salmon are running. Our own dogs eat huge amounts year round. 
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## LovingCoco (Aug 23, 2012)

No I live in a rural area in Ireland so no fish market. The liquid fish oil over her kibble is a good idea! The pet shop do 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LovingCoco (Aug 23, 2012)

Oopps sent too soon sorry. The pet shop do a salmon oil so I'll try that. If I was to try her on kibble again what should I try? The million dollar question eh!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

If you are going to go the dry food route.... then hydrate it with some hot water for a few minutes before serving. ALSO some powdered enzymes would help with digestion since the dry food has none..... I am a raw food advocate...


----------



## LovingCoco (Aug 23, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a raw food advocate?? As in raw veg and raw meat or raw meat only?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Also, try smaller portions and feeding 3x per day instead of 2x daily. Time the 3rd one for late in the evening so the stomach is not empty too long. I found my guy tended to throw up kibble if he ate too quickly (feed in Kongs now) and his stomach is empty.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LovingCoco said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a raw food advocate?? As in raw veg and raw meat or raw meat only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh- sorry.To explain I am a person who believes that dogs and cats should be eating a diet as close to natural as possible. Thus raw meat- and glandulars, raw ground soft bone and some ground vegetables such as greens that would in nature be found in the prey's stomach. So no man produced processed food.( Such as dry food.) It is naturally a low carb diet- grain free of course. No sugar, salt or any chemicals either. It is just what I believe- ( For myself as well in my diet!) - So if you choose to go the dry food way, it might be best to add enzymes that would be missing in such a diet that a raw diet would provide. :wave:


----------

